# Question - IBEW Apprenticeship



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

oregonng25 said:


> I'm a local 48 apprentice candidate ranked 10 last time I checked how do I keep checking and how long should I expect to wait?


How did you check the last time?

Depends on how much work is available in the area.


----------



## oregonng25 (9 mo ago)

I checked just by receiving an e mail after my interview. 
Understood on the second answer. Kinda figured just wasn't sure


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Call the training center and ask duhhh


----------



## oregonng25 (9 mo ago)

They stated in the e mail not to do so


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Then assume you’re still number 10 they only take classes every 6 months or so


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Why don’t you volunteer to walk picket for the hall and then casually ask The business rep when they meet u out there in the morning sometimes stuff like that freezes wheels if you know what i mean


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oregonng25 said:


> They stated in the e mail not to do so


Then just sit tight and wait bro.

Peace out


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Ours (not LU48) only does the process once a year. School starts in September. So I imagine the selection is wrapped up in June or July. Maybe earlier now? It used to be that they held the fifth year guy’s till the end of summer. Now they graduate them when school is done, if they have the hours and passed the final. So now they start guys as a summer helpers until school starts. This is so the contractors have five years of apprentice’s through the summer.

I thought they don’t tell you your true number as to what your score is? So maybe the rank is different? I’m guessing that 10 is a good number? Is 10 better than 1, is it the other way around, IDK? Can there be multiple 10s? Will your rank change as more guys are interviewed? I’m sure you can call down there once to the NJATC director, to ask some questions without irritating him/her. You can also ask an organizer or business agent. This way your not asking the same person who already may have told you “Don’t call us, we’ll call you”. Just write down your questions ahead of time, so you don’t forget to ask something while you have someone on the phone. I don’t know what our directors hours are. Since our classes are at night and weekends, he might not be there at 7:00AM, only the Buisiness manager and buisiness agents are there.

We have a customer, not an EC, that hires out of the hall for year round employment. Once a year, for a weekend or two, they are looking for cheap labor for menial tasks. The Hall will ask some of the perspective apprentice’s if they would like to help out. It’s outdoors in winter. Believe me, it’s In their best interest to say yes.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Slay301 said:


> Why don’t you volunteer to walk picket for the hall and then casually ask The business rep when they meet u out there in the morning sometimes stuff like that freezes wheels if you know what i mean


Freezes wheels or greases wheels?

I love how old these guys say oh go get a job at a supply house while you wait to become a member of the local or go get a no go or volunteer for a picket duty , Or go wire some Habitat for Humanity…. None of this should help, because you could be a blithering freaking moron and do all those things and end up in the local Dash and that would be a tragedy.

you know if this is the kind of thing that gets you into your local where you are at you guys have some pretty crappy locals.


----------



## oregonng25 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for taking time to write something guys I appreciate it


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Freezes wheels or greases wheels?
> 
> I love how old these guys say oh go get a job at a supply house while you wait to become a member of the local or go get a no go or volunteer for a picket duty , Or go wire some Habitat for Humanity…. None of this should help, because you could be a blithering freaking moron and do all those things and end up in the local Dash and that would be a tragedy.
> 
> you know if this is the kind of thing that gets you into your local where you are at you guys have some pretty crappy locals.


 greases I meant. Also that’s why we have a pre apprenticeship now for up to a year to weed out the morons before we let them in the program


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Every IBEW local runs their apprenticeships their own way. You need to communicate with your local.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

In other words,…

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## oregonng25 (9 mo ago)

Yeah I called em they said they can't look up my status they have too many applicants to keep up with that and that either my rank at ten I should hear back soon considering how high that is. So yes hurry up and wait as the army would say ha. Thank you guys for taking time to humor my ass.


----------

